# Medical Doctor equivalence (moving from South Africa to Portugal)



## VMLpt (Apr 18, 2021)

Hi,

I am a Medical Doctor and have done my course at the University of Pretoria. I have been reading the websites of Ordem dos Medicos and SNS to understand the process to get the equivalence of my degree to be able to work in Portugal.

I would like to know if there is anyone with this experience already to give my some insigths 

Truly appreciate any help.

BR,

V


----------

